# Doman Finally Admitted It and Bronco Supports Him



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Brandon Doman finally admitted that he has a much better feel for plays to call for a running quarterback versus a drop-back passer. Remember that Doman was an option quarterback in high school and never played much at BYU until his senior season. I've felt that was the case this year as I've watched the play calling for Nelson vs. Heaps. Bronco also said that he likes the idea of the dual threat quarterback. Both said this will be the type of quarterback that the Cougars will be recruiting from now on.

What worries me a little bit is that when Brandon was running the Cougars, his running backs were Doak Walker Award winner Luke Staley and future NFL talent Reno Mahe. I'm not sure the Cougars can regularly recruit those types of running backs. Perhaps independence and WAC opponents are the perfect match for BYU now.



> One big part of Heaps' decision is BYU's change in philosophy since he was recruited. Offensive coordinator Brandon Doman likes a mobile quarterback as shown by the energy brought by Nelson.
> 
> BYU's future offenses will feature mobility at that position with Stanford transfer Tysom Hill expected to enroll in early 2012. Hill has been timed in 4.5 seconds in the 40-yard dash, faster than either Doman or Nelson showed in college. Former Alta High QB Ammon Olsen, the 5A player of the year, will also join the program and is a passer/runner.
> 
> Doman and Mendenhall both like the added dimension of a dual threat at QB and what it forces defenses to do.


From Dick Harmon's article in the D-News today.
http://www.deseretnews.com/article/700204236/Jake-Heaps-Cougars-couldnt-make-it-work.html?pg=2


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think Doman should have been honest with Jake from the very beginning and told him that his play calling was going to suck for Jake Heaps. This would have given Jake time to transfer before the season started. Maybe he did tell Jake, but Jake decided to stick it out.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

> One big part of Heaps' decision is BYU's change in philosophy since he was recruited. Offensive coordinator Brandon Doman likes a mobile quarterback as shown by the energy brought by Nelson.


I see a couple problems here. First, this is Dick Harmon talking about what Doman likes. This isn't a direct quote from Doman. It's Dick Harmon's analysis of the facts, like future quarterbacks in the pipe. His analysis may or may not have merit but it isn't an admission from Doman.

The second problem seems to me that this is Dick Harmon saying that Heaps' decision was predicated on BYU's change in philosophy. Heaps' publicist told him not to talk to anyone in the media for at least a week. So other than the few questions he took from a local Washington sports writer he knew well, Harmon might as well be recycling his morning orange juice into a stiff wind.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> I think Doman should have been honest with Jake from the very beginning and told him that his play calling was going to suck for Jake Heaps. This would have given Jake time to transfer before the season started. Maybe he did tell Jake, but Jake decided to stick it out.


Deep passes and fades that he constantly missed isn't the kind of play calling Jake Heaps didn't like.

If you are such a ute fan, why do you participate in nothing but BYU threads? Maybe my theory is right. You're more anti-BYU than you are pro-Utah.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > I think Doman should have been honest with Jake from the very beginning and told him that his play calling was going to suck for Jake Heaps. This would have given Jake time to transfer before the season started. Maybe he did tell Jake, but Jake decided to stick it out.
> ...


So he can't have an opinion since he is a Ute fan? So I'm assuming a BYU fan's opinion is the polar opposit and is also disqualified. Maybe we need a Utah State fan since there right in the middle.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> So he can't have an opinion since he is a Ute fan? So I'm assuming a BYU fan's opinion is the polar opposit and is also disqualified. Maybe we need a Utah State fan since there right in the middle.


Middle!? The only thing worse than a ute fan is an aggot fan!

This article is ridiculous! Heaps was the starter and lost the job, then and only then did the strategy change to running QB because Heaps would not even take a hit, for example look at 3:08 here: 



He throws a terrible INT when they should be scoring and his only concern is to watch out for guys who might try and block him not even looking at the guy running it back 100 yards for a TD. Maybe he was just thrown in too early and the coaches should have made him sit his freshman year just like all of the greats did, not getting much time until later. I am sure that Beck would have preferred to have not played as a freshman.
I wish him well, I think the experience will make him a better player in the long run in how to be a leader.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, first, it is very rare for a QB to go after the guy that picked his pass off. In fact, most coaches will teach a QB to get as far away from the play as possible. Because after a pic, line backers are taught to go head hunting for the QB. A blindside block on a QB will take him out of the game legally, and it is very rare for the QB to really go after a guy. I don't fault Heaps on that one. 

As for the play calling, ALL the play calling for Heaps was designed specifically for his strengths. In all of his starts, the play calling was all draws and traps on the run game, play action with dump outlets on the pass game. It was all designed specifically for a drop back style QB. Doman never asked Heaps to roll out, run a QB draw, or scramble. He only asked him to make accurate short to mid range passes. And he did a lot of that on 1st and 2nd downs. It was on 3rd and 6 or longer, that Heaps would consistently overthrow, underthrow, throw behind, or whatever. When he HAD to make a pass, he didn't/couldn't or whatever. He was a drive killer.

With Nelson, Doman was able to call for QB draws, roll outs, and designed scrambles. And when he had to make a completion, he did, and does. He finishes drives. 

Whatever stats you want to put up there, Heaps lacked the ability to finish a drive. And Nelson was able to finish a drive.

Anyone that has watched the better part of this season and asserts that Doman was unwilling to call plays that favored Heaps' skill set knows nothing of football, and hasn't watched any games.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

JuddCT said:


> So he can't have an opinion since he is a Ute fan? So I'm assuming a BYU fan's opinion is the polar opposit and is also disqualified. Maybe we need a Utah State fan since there right in the middle.


My comment referenced other comments in another thread. I didn't make that clear.

But, my point isn't that he can't have an opinion but, not for one hot second, do I believe that CS has the best intentions at heart for either Jake Heaps or BYU. My evidence for that belief is that he spends more time here hating BYU than he does "liking" Utah, if you catch my meaning.

CS said they didn't call plays that suited Heaps' talents. I refuted that by pointing out that Heaps has missed almost every fade he's ever thrown and regularly overthrows his wide open downfield receivers. It's not that he's not allowed to have an opinion; it is that his opinion is wrong.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Anyone that has watched the better part of this season and asserts that Doman was unwilling to call plays that favored Heaps' skill set knows nothing of football, and hasn't watched any games.


Doman is not wonderful in his play calling from the pro set offense that Robert Anae installed. He consistently called odd plays at odd times in the first half of the season. Look back to posts from early in the season and you'll see that's exactly what we were talking about. I do believe Doman has improved as the season went along.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its a chicken and egg thing as well. Doman's play calling improved because his QB was making the passes. He also installed more plays for the QB to roll out, scramble, or run the QB draw - all things he could not do with Heaps. When the QB makes a pass, the play called is clearly a good play. But when the QB under/over/miss throws, is somehow becomes the fault of the coordinator? 

We had end zone seats this year, which is a great place to watch as plays emerge - something you never see on TV. The number of errant throws to open receivers was horrible. Just bad throws. No other explanation. Guys would be open and Heaps just missed the throws. And for a guy that throwing the ball is his strongest asset, that is a problem.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> CS said they didn't call plays that suited Heaps' talents. *I refuted that by pointing out that Heaps has missed almost every fade he's ever thrown and regularly overthrows his wide open downfield receivers. It's not that he's not allowed to have an opinion; it is that his opinion is wrong*.


I'd like to know where you got your assertions from.... can I get the pass chart from Doman showing completions, incompletions and what plays were called in what situations? You don't have it? Then based on your own "I'm on a pedestal" attitude in these discussions, you're not allowed to have an opinion either.... and everything you've said to discount CS is incorrect also. I'm just sayin. Who cares whether we like or don't like Heaps, BYU, their douche of a OC, their milquetoast head coach or whether we're the biggest fans of the church school in the whole world? Its an opinionated discussion based on emotion and what we all think individually. None of these Heaps is a quitter, Doman called plays for a certain style type discussions is based on fact. I guess if Mendenhall and Doman were having this discussion, that would be one thing. To try and discount this discussion on the wildlife forum because somebody's opinion doesn't match yours and there are no facts to support either side is inane, to use Pro's word.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not getting into this with you RR. 

Nobody that actually watches BYu games disputes that Heaps missed the fade and overthrew his receivers on a regular basis. Those are facts. Those are plays that suit Heaps' talents. That's my opinion.

You're welcome to refute it but I'm not going to argue with you about it. To use Pro's word, that would be "inane."


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone heard of the dreaded sophomore slump? Riley has had more experience, but he is not that much further ahead. In the end, I don't think Doman has done anything great yet, but LIKE Heaps he is relatively young in his position and need time to grow.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Dodger said:


> I'm not getting into this with you RR.
> 
> Nobody that actually watches BYu games disputes that Heaps missed the fade and overthrew his receivers on a regular basis. Those are facts. Those are plays that suit Heaps' talents. That's my opinion.
> 
> You're welcome to refute it but I'm not going to argue with you about it. To use Pro's word, that would be "inane."


Maybe the WRs were like the rest of BYU players. Fatboys who were exhausted after two quarters so while Jake Heaps was throwing he would say get out there fat boy and catch this deep ball, but since the WR ate donuts every day over the summer then Jake Heaps over threw him every time.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If you are going to quote me, get it right **** IT! It would be nonsensical, pay attention kids...talk about hyperbole an inane posts........oops.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> If you are going to quote me, get it right **** IT! It would be nonsensical, pay attention kids...talk about hyperbole an inane posts........oops.


 :lol: If I come visit you, I want to actually hear you use those words in a conversation.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Consider it done!


----------

